# Money Makeover Help



## Mely

Age: *26*
   Spouse’s/Partner's age: *26*

   Annual gross income from employment or profession: 
*25,000 - 28,000*
   Annual gross income of spouse: *
13,000 (198/week disability & 63/week blind pension)
* 
   Type of employment: *
Customer Care Executive*

In general are you spending more than you earn or are you saving? *Spend more than i earn i think.*

   Rough estimate of value of home *None*
   Amount outstanding on your mortgage: *None (Rent 700/month) *
What interest rate    are you paying?* None*

   Other borrowings – car loans/personal loans etc
*BOI Loan: 10k 230/month over 5 years. Balance 7,000
BOI Loan Partner: 4k 85/month. Balance 3,000 approx.
GE Money: 10k 205/month over 5 years. Balance 6,000
Providen Loan: 1k 50/week for 6 months
BOI Overdraft Closed: Was 1,000 Balance now 350 Paying 100/month
*
*Car Insurance 75/month
Car Tax 77 every 3 months
No car loan
Shopping: This is awful but we dont do a grocery shopping, just live on takeaways which is our biggest downfall, 15/night approx. Its a nightmare trying to get out of the habit & cook properly. I'm not a great cook & i'm so tired when i'm home from work.
*
   Do you pay off your full credit card balance each month? *No*
If not, what is the balance on your credit card? 
*BOI Closed: Was 2,000 now balance is 850 (arranged to pay 100/month)*
*AIB Open: 2,000 i pay the arranged 25% per month however not clearing it.

*    Savings and investments: *None*

   Do you have a pension scheme? *None*

   Do you own any investment or other property? *None*

   Ages of children: *None* 

   Life insurance: *None*

    Bills: 
ESB: 200 Bi Monthly ( My parnter is at home every day, however we dont cook, the only things that are on during the day is the TV & PC. At night the TV & PC also.)
Bord Gais: I was cut off almost 2 years ago when i couldnt pay a bill. I paid the full balance which was 1,000 in Dec o6, however if i want to get connected i have to pay 800euros up front as a deposit (this will not used for future bills - i will get this back at the end etc) So for 2 years i have had no heat in the house. We have been using a small fan heater to keep whatever room were in warm & during the winter i light the odd fire.)
Smart Telecom: We dont use the house phone & dont pay line rental, however we pay 40 euros per month for the broadband. 8mb download & unlimited download.
Sky: We have sky + & multi room, this is costing us 98 euros per month. We barely use it as we watch & download movies/tv shows from the computer. We are def going to get rid of sky sports & movies.

*What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you?

From speaking with Mabs about my situation, the girl on the phone laughed at me & said there was nothing we can do for you. We only deal with people who are more seriously in debt.

I got the loans in the beginning because i thought i was cool & because i was able to get them. However it all fell apart for me. I was in big trouble with debt, having lots of arrears on my loans, which has left me with a terrible x on my name. I have now cleared off all the arrears and I tried to apply for a consolidation loan (which no bank will now touch me) I dont want to apply for any more loans in future. I feel that i am paying alot back each month. I have no savings, no pension, i am falling behind with bills ie just yesterday i paid 98 euros for sky & today i have received a new bill for the same amount. This seems to happen with all my bills, i just find it hard to pay up front & get in line & not be in arrears with them. I just want to be debt free, pay all my bills on time & start a savings account. My partner & I have been together almost 9 years now, but with the situation we find ourselves in (from fault of our own) there is no chance that i want to get a mortgage, get married & have kids etc.
Our plan is to clear all debt, save & travel for a few years (or until were 30 at least) 
*


----------



## shoppergal

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Hi Mely,

From reading your post it sounds like you dont really have a handle on where your money is going. If you do up an Excel spreadsheet and put in monthly income in one column and then list all your outgoings in another column you'll be able to see straight off if you have a surplus or a defecit. This will make it easier for you to see exactly where your money is going.

If you want me to send you on the template I use for my own finances let me know.

Obvious things would be to cut down on Sky. We have the Sky package with all channels except the Sports & Movies. We don't have multi-room but do have Sky + and that's €30 a month. That would save you €68 a month straight off.

Broadband - do you really need 8MB. You could get a fairly basic broadband package for €20 a month. that would save you €20

Food: you said in your post you don't cook. What do you eat? Sorry to be presumptuous but if it's takeaways or pre-prepared food then that'll be costing you a lot as well. 

Once you work out your budget you'll know exactly how much money you have for each area. So, if you have €50 a week for general spending money take that out at the start of the week and once it's gone its gone. You could then set up direct debits for the essential bills and things should run much more smoothly.

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Hi shoppergal,

I agree with Sky, we are going to get rid of the movies & sports & cancel the multi-room.
The broadband i will have to mention to partner as he is the person who mostly uses it. But i will certainly look around at other deals.

We dont use the cooker as most of our food is on takeaway every week. Were looking at approx 50 to 70 euros a week. I'm just so tired when i get home from work. Also one big mistake is that we dont ever have food in the house which is why we get takeaway also. Its something that we are talking about at the moment. It will have to be a big change in our lifestyle, but if that 50 to 70 is not spent on takeaway, it will be spent on shopping which i'm back to not having it in the first place. 

I forgot to mention that i spend approx 40 euro's on petrol ever 2 1/2 to 3 weeks.

Instead of arranging direct debits for bills come out of my current account,  would i be better off having a seperate account for bills.

If you could send me on that excel it would be very much appreciated.
I'm glad that i have no loan arrears, but i would like to pay them off quicker


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Mely said:


> If you could send me on that excel it would be very much appreciated.


There are loads of useful budgeting tips and resources, including budgeting spreadsheets etc., in the key posts section! As already mentioned you really need to manage your money better and live within your means. The short term convenience of stuff like expenditure on takeaways instead of cooking at home (you can do a bulk run at the weekend and freeze for the week if necessary) will lead to longer term hardship. Pay/spend now - deal with the consequences later is not a great way to live.


----------



## Dee101

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Hi 

Some good suggestions from shoppergal there. However, from what you said about not being able to keep on top of bills or know where you're money is going - I do think you need to sit down and work out your finances with someone from a professional organisation like MABS. I find it really hard to believe that they told you they weren't willing to help you? I know of people who are in lot less debt than yourself and are involved with MABS.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Hi Clubman,

Yes i am currently in the process of reading those now also. Very useful information there.

I agree about the takeaway issue - i'm currently looking for sites with helpful tips for a first time cook. I have never been a great cook, at with my partner been disabled it doesnt help things. I know this is not the thread to go into all that.

But my main aim is getting all my loans cleared & just to get on top of my bills. I would also like to get bord gais back in for the winter as 2 years without heat was just a terrible terrible time in our lives. 

My job has got great commission pay & overtime is always available if needs be, however i'm tired enough as it is, but i guess i could work some more extra hours. For the last 6 months i have done just that, which landed me in the doctors every month with 50 euros each visit.


----------



## Blinder

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

I would also look at your use of the fan heater and if it is really a good idea. It might be cheaper to have a open fire instead. Especially if your bill is 100 a month

Also, socialising, how often do you go out? Do you smoke?

You can defintely spend less on home cooked food than take aways. And you will be amazed at how much better it tastes.  If you find you are too tired after work to cook, you can  make meals at the weekend  and freeze them for during the week. 

You don;t even need excel to figure out where your money is going. All you need is a notepad. Write down every penny you spend.  You will be surprised how the little things add up.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Dee101 said:


> Hi
> 
> Some good suggestions from shoppergal there. However, from what you said about not being able to keep on top of bills or know where you're money is going - I do think you need to sit down and work out your finances with someone from a professional organisation like MABS. I find it really hard to believe that they told you they weren't willing to help you? I know of people who are in lot less debt than yourself and are involved with MABS.



I know, i was on there website & they mentioned that they help with budgeting etc, thats why i called them. She kept me over 15 mins on the phone asking all sorts of questions & then said, i dont think there is anything we can do for you. You pretty much have no arrears in your loans, just continue to pay them off monthly & try pay a little extra into them to get them paid quicker. I was shocked that she didnt want to see me. There was a waiting list to be seen & she said that other people have a more priority than me as i'm not been threatened to go to court, left with no electricity in the house etc


----------



## PM1234

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Just from reading your posts I think you would be much better off if you buy groceries and cook. Although you say in your post that your takeouts cost €15 a night approx., I'm sure you must spend more money on basic day to day food e.g. bread, milk, breakfasts, lunches and snacks. I'm also going to hazard a guess that you buy this food from a convenient local shop which (usually) cost more than a supermarket.

Your ESB is relatively high also. I'm not entirely sure about this (other posters might correct me) but I think there is an option of setting up a direct debit for ESB so if you pay less in the summer and more in the winter, the bills should average out which might help? As I said I'm not sure if this is a possibility but it might be worth enquiring about it? The same for your tv licence? 

Can you live without your credit card and concentrate on paying off what you owe? The easiest way to do this is by simply removing it from your wallet and leaving it at home.  Can you switch your credit card to a zero/lower interest card? This might not be a possibility if you have a bad credit rating?

There are a lot of suggestions for lowering your day to day expenses in the budgeting section which you might find useful but only if you act on them.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Blinder said:


> Also, socialising, how often do you go out? Do you smoke?



No we dont go out & we are both non smokers & none drinkers


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



PM1234 said:


> Just from reading your posts I think you would be much better off if you buy groceries and cook. Although you say in your post that your takeouts cost €15 a night approx., I'm sure you must spend more money on basic day to day food e.g. bread, milk, breakfasts, lunches and snacks. I'm also going to hazard a guess that you buy this food from a convenient local shop which (usually) cost more than a supermarket.
> 
> Your ESB is relatively high also. I'm not entirely sure about this (other posters might correct me) but I think there is an option of setting up a direct debit for ESB so if you pay less in the summer and more in the winter, the bills should average out which might help? As I said I'm not sure if this is a possibility but it might be worth enquiring about it? The same for your tv licence?
> 
> Can you live without your credit card and concentrate on paying off what you owe? The easiest way to do this is by simply removing it from your wallet and leaving it at home.  Can you switch your credit card to a zero/lower interest card? This might not be a possibility if you have a bad credit rating?
> 
> There are a lot of suggestions for lowering your day to day expenses in the budgeting section which you might find useful but only if you act on them.



I dont eat while at work, i just drink tea & water all day which is free. We dont normally spend money on milk or bread in the local shop but i agree it would work out cheaper in a supermarket.

i will def consider direct debit for all bills, & have enough money in there to pay them all on time every month. 

in relation to the credit card, i'm going to be honest here. I have used it in about 4 months. what happens is its taken out of my current account approx 300 a month, i then go into the credit card account & transfer the month back into my current account so that i have some money to live on before i get paid. 

Question: This is a difficult decision i have to make. I got got a nice bonus last month & after all the loans/rent etc paid (excluding bills) i have a 1,000 euro left in my current account. Should i pay off the esb bill & sky bill, or should i pay off the balance of 350 overdraft in a closed account.

i agree with club man & the saying on this forum, there is no point saving this if i have debts & unpaid bills etc. This was a first having money left over & i'm not sure what to do with it.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Nothing but tea and water all day and then takeaways at night? Do you have health insurance?!?!


----------



## Thirsty

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

If you are not used to cooking, start on a Saturday first. 

Make an extra quanity of one meal and freeze it, then you have something ready and handy for at least one evening of the week and you've saved yourself that takeaway money. Then do the same thing on Sunday - now you've saved the cost of 2 takeaways and that's Monday and Tuesday's dinners sorted.

As you get more adventurous you can try cooking (say) a roast chicken on Wednesday and have the remainder cold with a salad on Thursday. Have your takeaway on a Friday then for a treat.

Here's a handy recipe book to start with (from Mabs funny enough!)
http://www.mabs.ie/publications/Resources%20for%20education/101_Sq_Meals.pdf



> have a 1,000 euro left in my current account...not sure what to do with it.


Why not get your heating situation sorted out, the odds are you'll save enough on your electricity costs to cover the bills.

Also check that you are claiming everything you can in relation to tax, SW etc., 

You may also be entitled to claim for medical card.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



ClubMan said:


> Nothing but tea and water all day and then takeaways at night? Do you have health insurance?!?!



lol sorry clubman, no i dont unfortunately. I seem to be doing okay lol. Blood tests are in & i'm aok.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Kildrought said:


> If you are not used to cooking, start on a Saturday first.
> 
> Make an extra quanity of one meal and freeze it, then you have something ready and handy for at least one evening of the week and you've saved yourself that takeaway money.  Then do the same thing on Sunday - now you've saved the cost of 2 takeaways and that's Monday and Tuesday's dinners sorted.
> 
> As you get more adventurous you can try cooking (say) a roast chicken on Wednesday and have the remainder cold with a salad on Thursday.  Have your takeaway on a Friday then for a treat.
> 
> Here's a handy recipe book to start with (from Mabs funny enough!)
> http://www.mabs.ie/publications/Resources%20for%20education/101_Sq_Meals.pdf



Thanks a million. Thats strange coming from Mabs, its funny.

Hey are you also the person with the mad batches of tomatoe sauce for pizza's & pasta etc on rollercoaster.ie    or am i thinking of someone completely different. Your name is very familiar?


----------



## eileen alana

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Make another appointment to see MABS and have a look at their website which has loads of useful information. Maybe MABS are so busy in the current climate that they are having to prioritise their work load.

I got a gift of a lovely cookery book recently called 'COOKING _a common sense guide'_ Publisher is called Index.  Have a look for it, I think it would be ideal for a novice like yourself, it comes with simply nutritious recipes, clear diagrams and instructions.  Takeaway foods are unhealthy as well as being very expensive, you'll both notice a great improvement in your energy levels once you start eating properly.

You've have taken the first steps to a brighter future by posting here, you are still young and fortunate enough to be in a close long term relationship.  Does your partner have contact with any support organisations? Try your local VEC for details of classes, training courses, support groups etc that she could attend as it may be very lonely and isolating for her to be alone for long periods of time while you're at work.


----------



## thundercat

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Hi Mely, could you get your partner to open the bord gais account in his name? Not sure if it would work...


----------



## PM1234

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Mely said:


> I dont eat while at work, i just drink tea & water all day which is free.



This might be one of the reasons why you are so tired when you come home from work in the evenings? 

Is your partner entitled to any rent allowance? Are you entitled to any carers allowance? Maybe this is already covered in the disability money your partner receives?

Do you have phone expenses? Any possibility of making calls from work or your partner sms'ing/emailing from the pc instead of texting? Or using Skype instead of a phone? I realise this might not be practical if your partner needs help urgently during the day.


----------



## Thirsty

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



> are you also the person with the mad batches of tomatoe sauce for pizza's & pasta etc on rollercoaster.ie


That's me....well worth making the 'mad batches' of tomato sauce...save you a fortune on your takeaways!


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



thundercat said:


> Hi Mely, could you get your partner to open the bord gais account in his name? Not sure if it would work...



we tried that, & because it was in my name before & the house is a rental, he would need to get a letter from the landlord to say the house has new tenants. They still wanted a deposit up front.

Our landlord thinks we got rid of the gas because we rarely use it. 

Oh i spoke to someone in the ESB a nice girl. She mentioned that in the future you will be able to see on your bill exactly what units have been used for what & where the expensive bits are coming from etc, so meaning a more detailed bill. I think this would be very handy. She did send me out a stapled page of all the different kinds of electric appliances & how much each would cost per unit. I must get this out again soon & look through it.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



PM1234 said:


> This might be one of the reasons why you are so tired when you come home from work in the evenings?
> 
> Is your partner entitled to any rent allowance? Are you entitled to any carers allowance? Maybe this is already covered in the disability money your partner receives?
> 
> Do you have phone expenses? Any possibility of making calls from work or your partner sms'ing/emailing from the pc instead of texting? Or using Skype instead of a phone? I realise this might not be practical if your partner needs help urgently during the day.



He tried to get rent allowance before, but because he lives with me, he is not entitled to it, if he mentioned that he doesnt know me & that i rent a room in the house he would get something, but because i'm his gf he wont. Also he cant get the house benefits ie esb units or heating units. He does get the travel pass & i go free with him on all travel. We often take day trips on the train, just to get out of the house. I dont think i would be entitled to carers allowance as i'm not there with him during the day.

We dont have phone expenses as we use our mobiles, we both get free calls & texts.


----------



## Flax

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Mely said:


> I'm just so tired when i get home from work.


 
You can fix this. I come home tired from work, but I also go to college at night, cook my own food, go to the gym, etc.

You just push through the tiredness. Your body eventually adapts.

Living on high fat, low nutrient food isn't helping your situation.

Eat better, get more sleep, and force yourself to cook.


----------



## MrMan

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Is it possible for your partner to do the cooking? Or to get out of the house is it possible for him to enlist in a course to maybe help him find employment. Would you consider looking for a new place/new start. Regarding the Gas I would sort it out cause the ESB is going through the roof by using electric heaters, if your partner was to put it in his name i think he could avoid deposit by using direct debit, i'm sure the landlord would have no problem in providing a letter. 
It might be bending the rules but surely the rent allowance would help your situation, you do seem to be carrying the world on your shoulders so i would re-visit that possibility.


----------



## Guest114

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Mely said:


> I'm just so tired when i get home from work. Also one big mistake is that we dont ever have food in the house which is why we get takeaway also.


 
Slightly off topic but I reckon that the takeaways themselves and the food that you eat is making you tired as much as the work. I got in a bit of a rut about ten years ago (depression brought on by a horrible boss). I started to go the takeaway route as well and it made things far worse. 
It took me a while but in the end I had had enough of the lethargy, diarrhoea and trapped wind. I decided to buy in some ingredients and cook my own food. It made things a whole lot better. Do you like spaghetti bolognese ? It's very cheap to make and can be very good for you if you load it up with veg. Another tip would be to buy yourself a juicer and make up your own smoothies. It won't cost the earth and it will make a world of difference to your energy levels.


----------



## susie1

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

use the 1000 to clear your overdraft and put the balance off the Closed CC, which in turn will leave a bal of 200e on the CC account, once that is clear you will have freed up 200e p/m to pay towards other debts.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



susie1 said:


> use the 1000 to clear your overdraft and put the balance off the Closed CC, which in turn will leave a bal of 200e on the CC account, once that is clear you will have freed up 200e p/m to pay towards other debts.



that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Brianne

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Firstly  you have done the right thing by posting here and  use the MAB's site for further help. I think you are carrying too much on your own shoulders and this and working hard and poor eating habits results in you being so tired. Tiredness is often the only sign of stress and you need to talk to your partner now.
What is stopping him getting help with sorting out your gas bill? I take it he is disabled with his sight but he must take responsibility for his expenses. He is the one at home all day with the heat and the internet. By being so generous you are denying him the possibility of taking responsibility for his own expenses.
If you and he could cook ahead, simple stuff like stews, roast chicken and bacon, bolognese sauce, I reckon you could save at least 35 to 40 Euros weekly, allowing for one take out and taking into consideration electricity costs. Said costs are high for what you say you use and you should go to your meter and turn off all your appliances. Then put them back on one at a time and youl'll soon see what is using a lot.......my guess is the fan heater.
Also , can your partner do stuff like wash vegetables and have stuff ready when you come home so that cooking a couple of chops and spuds is made easier?
You're doing a good job with your debt and keep it going , get your bill like the ESB on direct debit . 
Has your partner got help from the NCBI  and is he actively seeking employment? It's very hard to have such a disability but he should be actively encouraged to seek all help available and not be fobbed off by being told he is not entitled because of a partner. If you are not married , he has no entitlement to your wages as far as I know and is not your dependent so make sure he is getting everything that he is legally entitled to.  
Keep up the bill repayment, set a realistic goal and time frame to be rid of your debt, save  every week in an account set aside for bills(use the former take out money) and in a year's time you should be well ahead.You are young, you have a good job,sure you make mistakes(doesn't everyone?), but you are now taking control of the situation. So don't beat yourself about the head, you're doing a good job.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



MrMan said:


> Is it possible for your partner to do the cooking? Or to get out of the house is it possible for him to enlist in a course to maybe help him find employment. Would you consider looking for a new place/new start. Regarding the Gas I would sort it out cause the ESB is going through the roof by using electric heaters, if your partner was to put it in his name i think he could avoid deposit by using direct debit, i'm sure the landlord would have no problem in providing a letter.
> It might be bending the rules but surely the rent allowance would help your situation, you do seem to be carrying the world on your shoulders so i would re-visit that possibility.




We've tried the rent allowance already & its the same girl in the local office every week. he was turned down twice as he was honest & said the tenant in the house was his gf. So i'm assuming she will remember him the next time if he went in to apply again.
Landlord does not take rent allowance.

We spoke to bord gais & they want both a direct debit & a deposit.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Brianne said:


> Firstly  you have done the right thing by posting here and  use the MAB's site for further help. I think you are carrying too much on your own shoulders and this and working hard and poor eating habits results in you being so tired. Tiredness is often the only sign of stress and you need to talk to your partner now.
> What is stopping him getting help with sorting out your gas bill? I take it he is disabled with his sight but he must take responsibility for his expenses. He is the one at home all day with the heat and the internet. By being so generous you are denying him the possibility of taking responsibility for his own expenses.
> If you and he could cook ahead, simple stuff like stews, roast chicken and bacon, bolognese sauce, I reckon you could save at least 35 to 40 Euros weekly, allowing for one take out and taking into consideration electricity costs. Said costs are high for what you say you use and you should go to your meter and turn off all your appliances. Then put them back on one at a time and youl'll soon see what is using a lot.......my guess is the fan heater.
> Also , can your partner do stuff like wash vegetables and have stuff ready when you come home so that cooking a couple of chops and spuds is made easier?
> You're doing a good job with your debt and keep it going , get your bill like the ESB on direct debit .
> Has your partner got help from the NCBI  and is he actively seeking employment? It's very hard to have such a disability but he should be actively encouraged to seek all help available and not be fobbed off by being told he is not entitled because of a partner. If you are not married , he has no entitlement to your wages as far as I know and is not your dependent so make sure he is getting everything that he is legally entitled to.
> Keep up the bill repayment, set a realistic goal and time frame to be rid of your debt, save  every week in an account set aside for bills(use the former take out money) and in a year's time you should be well ahead.You are young, you have a good job,sure you make mistakes(doesn't everyone?), but you are now taking control of the situation. So don't beat yourself about the head, you're doing a good job.



thanks for all the help, i will take all this onboard. we could potentially save over 100 per week from not using take away, however i would be worried that this would be used for shopping & when starting to use the cooker/oven will make the esb bill even bigger.
I have just ordered a pay card from esb, this is where you can top up a card in teh post office every week, which then means the bill should be more or less covered when it arrives. It does sound like a good idea.
We havent been using the heater for the last month, i wont worry about bord gais until the winter comes in. Our last bill was for 150 euros for 2 months inc vat. So i guess its coming down.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Mely said:


> thanks for all the help, i will take all this onboard. we could potentially save over 100 per week from not using take away, however i would be worried that this would be used for shopping & when starting to use the cooker/oven will make the esb bill even bigger.


Well *you *need to budget and control your expenditure yourself! It's not going to happen by magic...  If you're worried about electricity usage then keep an eye on your meter day to day and then see how it varies depending on what you're doing. I can't imagine that reasonable home cooking (especially if you do a few bullk runs and freeze portions) will cost more than takeaways.


----------



## Brianne

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Good luck with your efforts. You might find this previous thread useful.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=62751&highlight=tips+saving+money


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Brianne said:


> Good luck with your efforts. You might find this previous thread useful.
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=62751&highlight=tips+saving+money





Thanks will check it out


----------



## Flax

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Could you try to get a better job to increase your income?


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Flax said:


> Could you try to get a better job to increase your income?



the harder i work at my job i get great commission & i could work extra hours a week. My net wages vary from month to month. Last month i got 3,000 after tax. There then could be months when i get 2,300 or 2,500 after tax etc.


----------



## Diziet

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Even with shopping and the extra use of electricity, cutting out the takeaways and cooking from scratch is guaranteed to save you a packet, and you will eat a healthier diet too. I suggest keeping a spending diary for a month - write down everything you spend money on (or keep receipts in an envelope). Then analyse the actual cost, not your estimates. Generally there is a big gap between estimates and reality.


----------



## annR

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Your health is your wealth.  If you get sick you won't be able to do anything, or your job never mind pay back debts.  Hitting targets and working overtime - you really need your strength - I used to work a similar job before and it can be stressful.  I second the recommendations to start cooking and look after your health.  If you have to be out of work due to ill health it will compound your problems.  Not only due to doctor's bills but also as you are in a commission based job (can't hit target if you're not there) - double whammy.  Not to mention things like promotions etc it can be difficult to have the extra energy to really go for that stuff if you're worn out and not at your best.     Surely you can afford a few sandwiches and some fruit for yourself during the day.  Do you eat breakfast?  Eat some muesli in the mornings. Buy some porridge and eat it at weekends and in the morning if you have time - cheap and good for you.  Loads of tips everywhere on this stuff.  Learn how to make omelettes and cook beans and lentils if you can't afford meat.  I find it very difficult to believe that takeaways for 2 people over a week would cost max 70.  That's 10 per night - 5 per person - I bet it costs more than that.
You're earning a pretty good wage by the sounds of it.  You shouldn't be in a situation where you can't afford food and heating.


----------



## buzybee

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

If you only drink tea & water all day, you are leaving yourself wide open to getting sick.  Then you could lose your job if you have lots of sick leave.

Why not buy fruit/nuts/yoghurts and bring these to work during the day.

You could start cooking something simple on a Sat when you have more time.  I boil potatoes, fry a chop & boil veg most evenings.  It only takes half an hour.  I find potatoes are the most filling & cheapest thing around, better than pasta/rice.

Also, getting groceries at the corner shop/deli is very expensive.  Things are often 50 cent dearer each, than in Tesco/Dunnes.  We do one major shop at a Tesco/Dunnes on Sat, and a smaller shop during the week.  Use the store cards, and collect your clubcard points.  This will translate into money off vouchers.

Do you really need sky?  Would a cheaper package work out just as well.  Also, could you look at your mobile phone usage, could you economise on this by switching to a cheaper package.

HTH+


----------



## noodles

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Hello OP,

Sounds like you'll get there if you keep taking steps and stay focussed - but look after your health as your number one priority.  Everything is difficult and overwhelming and dreary when you're tired and hungry!

I am a terrible cook but learnt enough to bring lunches to work: much healthier than bought sandwiches/junk food/fresh air.  
They keep me full up and full of energy and are dead easy & cheap and are usually part of the previous night's dinner leftovers!  Most can be eaten cold if there's no microwave at work.

- Brown rice (boil for 20 mins) with handful of seeds and a dash of olive oil thrown in   
- Wholemeal wraps with grilled/fried chicken breasts and onion/peppers
- Spag bol with pasta and veg
- Baked potato. (bake in oven for 20 mins) Just bring along some cheese/mayo 
- Fresh fruit: cheap from Lidl, can't go wrong...

Best of luck.


----------



## sadie

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

An oil-filled radiator (they used to cost about 40 euro might be more now) would be more cost efficient than the blow heater and doesn't dry the air out as much. You can also stand a clothes horse beside it or whatever.


----------



## tink

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

No wonder you are tired, you are probably not getting any of the essential nutrients you need nevermind your 5 a day !! Start off with a basic book, buy a few jars of sauces to start you off. Your ESB bill is ridiculously high! Most likely your heating, our average bill is 80 euro bimonthly in summer !! Also I reckon you could get a better deal on your car insurance have you shopped around? Ladystar offer good deals Im paying 600 fully comp and have a provisional licence, drive a 1 litre. We use a starview box and just paid 100 euros for the box so only have an ntl basic connection.. have you looked into freeview boxes etc?


----------



## razorblade

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

hey Hon

i work for BGE - they wont change there credit/dep required - the best suggestion - is to ring the accouts line and request a token meter - once you request this, a letter will be sent to you to be filled out and a payment of €175 for installing- also a letter from you landlord to state its ok to have installed - advised your landlord that this best thing he could do for the property as it insure the landlord that there will never be any hazzels regards over due bills etc. Also its very common for tenents to but bills back in landlords names and run up high bills - in some case landlords are held responsible for bills.

a token meter is 1 off payment €175 - no dep required and since you have paid your debt off with BGE there is not probelm. it a smple machine and you can control how much you can afford on gas etc. - i would recommend that as there is a increase in gas comin in Oct almost 19% possible more depending on the CER

You can also request one for ESB but i dont know price or anything

at least ring bge and request the form


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Fair play to you for the honesty of your OP. Some great suggestions so far, especially shopping, cooking, eating well.

Your ESB bill seems very high - mine is less than half of yours (€98 due in mid-July). I have the usual lights (CFL's), radio / CD, computers (lap-top and desk-top), big telly, electric showers this time of year, cooker every other week-day and week-ends, micro-wave (porridge in the mornings, re-heat chili con carne / casserole / curry / etc. at night) dish-washer, washing machine (I line-dry clothes), vacuum cleaner, power tools (DIY nut, but pretty useless, lol), phone & iPod chargers, iron (rarely, as I'm male). So maybe check out your usage as suggested previously and by ESB CS.

Last year I bought a cheapie LIDL / ALDI (?) slow-cooker, complete with mini-cookbook. I can  load it up in the morning with meat, spuds & veg, water / stock and eight or so hours later bingo! a home-cooked dinner which feeds me for two nights with zero effort and very little electricity used.

Best of luck with your financial and personal health.


----------



## Flax

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

This might sound a bit dramatic but...

I had some money problems a few years ago caused by a combination of an employer going into liquidation while owing me a lot of money, and me not slowing down my expenditute when I was out of a job.

I got rid of my TV and instead spent my free time building up a web business. You don't need many technical skills to do this - I outsourced most of the work. I also gave up alcohol, lattes and that sort of thing.

The net result was I dramatically decreased my expenditure and added more income. Also the thrill of seeing my business grow, and the confidence I gained because "if I put my mind to it I can do it", was immense.

If you remember when you were back in school, when you were in the routine of studying, it was easy to study. When you were out of the routine, it was impossible... Building a eat healthy/etc routine will be hard at first, but it'll get easier.


----------



## Daenis

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

perhaps if checked out sites like jumbletown.ie, you might pick up an oil filled heater or a slow cooker/smoothie maker/george foreman for free this would help you deal with your heating problems and encourage you to cook a bit more without spending money on equipment.  Also talk to BOI they might put your loans together to make payments easier.


----------



## BoscoTalking

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Knock off the sky and watch the 3 channels and get Other Half to join the library - he can do the maths regarding what appliances use more energy than others. Also the TV is such a brain drain and the 4 local channels are more than enough of that for the time being - I think anyway.

For the outstanding bills, I don't think anyone suggested it yet but you seriously should consider allowing St. Vincent De Paul look at your situation and maybe clearing your Gas/ESB bill so you can start again with a clean slate? They are confidential and although you are working you guys are living on poverty's doorstep and thats why I donate to charitable organisations - so it will help folks (and if I ever needed it I would not have a bother asking for it back). 

Anything else i would say is covered already.
Best of luck


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

thanks for all your tips guys.
i might look into that bord gais token.
is this mentioned on the website. can you explain it to me in more detail.
Does someone come out to the house & install it, & then i pre pay for usage etc???

since posting this thread i have paid off the balance that was left on my overdraft with boi. All thats left is the 750 left on the credit card & i'm finished with them completely. I have an accout with aib for my wages to go in. So far i have no overdraft (dont want one) no loans with them, i do have a credit card that is maxed to 2,000, i do pay the 25% every month, but i would like to actually pay the full amount & maybe keep the card but reduce it to 1,000 instead.
My 2 loans are not in arrears but once i calm down on the takeaways i will def put a chunk into the loans & have them paid quicker.


----------



## brian1

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Here are a few extra tips:  Sky 98 euros - You say you don't use it much, so cancel it immediately. Once your outside the initial 12 month contract you can keep the Sky box and you will continue to receive over 100 channels for absolutely free including all the BBC's (BBC 1,2,3,4, News, etc), all the ITV/UTV (ITV 1,2,etc.), all the c4's (c4, E4, More4, Film 4, etc.), Sky News and many more. Lots of TV for free  

When you start eating more healthy and coking, you should buy the food in bulk (large bag of potatoes, lots of toilet paper, etc.) where possible for Lidl/Aldi. 

You should try and get a Credit Union loan with a low interest rate and pay off your high interest rate debts like your credit card. You should mention your bf's situation as Credit Unions are supposed to take such hardships into consideration.  

It is commendable but unfortunate that your bf mentioned that he was living with you, as otherwise he would be entitled to many benefits. It might perhaps be worth your time considering moving to a different location, which would be served by a different social welfare person and your bf trying again.  

Also this way you could put the Bord Gais bill under a different name. 

Some of the benefits your bf would then potentially get are listed here:  

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...elfare-payments/extra-social-welfare-benefits 

Including things like: 
- €25 towards your smart bill 
- Free TV license 
- Electricity and gas allowance - etc.


----------



## razorblade

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

hey 

a token meter is about the size of your normal meter - you ring up customer care and request the form - sent that back with cheq/bank draft of €175

after thats recieved you will be notified of a date of installion about 2weeks later - a guy will come out and install it inside your property. about 1/2hour of work - he will then give you a card size of a bank card with a leflet advising you of shops you can top your meter up on - he will also go through the working process of it etc. 

usually all the centra/spars do top ups - you hand them your card and advise them how much you require - €10,€20 etc
Then you place the card into the machine and it registers the amount of money - so your paying in advance (look as it as a pre-paid phone when you top up with them)

there is also a feature on the meter that helps also - say you run out of credit on the meter - shops are closed its frezzing - it allows you to still run the gas in a iou system but only €2/€3 worth- thats like 6hours of heat - its called emergency credit and the next time you top the meter up - you pay it back etc.

i recommend it to anywho - esp people in you sitituation, OAP's and landlords. You only pay for what you want need. The box it self tells you how much gas you use, you can check how much credit you have left. its charged the same as gas on the standard bill (standing tariff) 

- can think of the charges now - but a guess its

13cent daily charge and kwh @ 5cent - so @ midnight the machine takes the amout you used that day from your credit to be honest - with them machines your more carefull with heating/gas as you can see how much you use each day etc - about €3 not even.

the website doesnt have that much info your best ringin the customer care centre - and they should explain it to you also -


----------



## Bluebells

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

I don't fully understand this issue with the rent allowance, and I don't know the extent of your partners disability, so forgive me if the following is  unfair.

If your partner is entitled to some money which he won't claim, why the heck are you starving and slaving at work to pay for his fan heaters and internet at home all day. Can he not even have a pot of pasta and a tub of sauce ready for you when you come home from work ?

Send him into that  welfare office again with the message that you are no longer his girl friend, and get that money. 

I don't care that it is a lie. Your health and well being  is more important than his principles. Next time he is shopping, let him see how he gets on when he produces his principle at the check out to pay for the groceries.

By the way, you should have a big bowl of porridge in the morning. Leave it to soak in milk overnight, add water in the morning, takes only a minute to cook. Eat it with brown sugar - rich, dark brown sugar, not cheap,tasteless brown sugar.  This stuff is rocket fuel.


----------



## REMFAN

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Bluebells said:


> I don't fully understand this issue with the rent allowance, and I don't know the extent of your partners disability, so forgive me if the following is unfair.
> 
> If your partner is entitled to some money which he won't claim, why the heck are you starving and slaving at work to pay for his fan heaters and internet at home all day. Can he not even have a pot of pasta and a tub of sauce ready for you when you come home from work ?
> 
> Send him into that welfare office again with the message that you are no longer his girl friend, and get that money.
> 
> I don't care that it is a lie. Your health and well being is more important than his principles. Next time he is shopping, let him see how he gets on when he produces his principle at the check out to pay for the groceries.


 
Well said.


----------



## Welfarite

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

As your OH is on SW, What about this for help with budgeting?


----------



## Welfarite

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Bluebells said:


> Send him into that welfare office again with the message that you are no longer his girl friend, and get that money.
> 
> I don't care that it is a lie.


 
This is poor advice. Please do not do this. This would be seen as fraud and would make a bad situation worse. What if he ended up being prosecuted for fraudulent claiming?


----------



## Yachtie

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

So much good advice already and I'm not sure I have much to add other than I absolutely agree with the others who commented on the lack of nutrition in takeaways which is certainly making you more tired. I can guarantee you that cooking is dead easy - everything you buy in a supermarket comes with cooking instructions and the most complicated thing is to work out how long to cook chicken or ham as instructions for roasting times are per Lb or Kg. 

I also think that your ESB bill is outrageously high as we live in a 4 bedroom house, cook every night, wash laundry 2-3 times a week, iron about 12 shirts a week, hoover dog's hair every other day, my fiance has his office with a server, laptop, copier, fax, 2 printers,etc. in the house and our bi-monthly bill is about €100. We also use electricity for immersion during the summer and we keep it on for an hour in the morning and an hour in the evening. Do you use clothes dryer? If you do, this is adding a huge amount to your ESB bill and an investment of about €30 into a clother airer would pay for itself within a couple of weeks.

Re Bord Gais - when I lived in rented accommodation, they insisted on either a deposit or a direct debit. I think that the pre-pay meter idea is brilliant but if that fails, I'd be inclined to talk to BG again and offer direct debit rather than a deposit. Speaking to a different person within the same organisation sometimes means different rules. Unfortunately!

I don't mean to offend and am making an assumption that your partner is visually impared (as he is receiving blind person's allowance). I know nothing about this but I reckon that if his vision is seriously impared he doesn't need Sky or broadband. Again, I don't mean to offend but in my humble opinion, anyone capable of spending the whole day watching TV or on the internet is capable of getting some sort of employment. Furthermore, I agree with the poster who said that your bf is legally not your dependant as you are not married and has no entitlement to your earnings. Hence, the state has to either give him every allowance he is entitled to (including rent, esb and gas) or give you additional tax credits. I think that the girl in your local SW office may be talking through her @rse.    

Last but not least, I think you are doing great Mely and keep up the good work. You're very young and under a lot of strain at the moment but you seem to have a good head on your shoulders. Look after yourself and your health, keep yourself motivated and you'll be flying in no time. And if you ever need a quick and easy dinner recipe, lemme know.


----------



## Mely

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

thanks guys for all of your help, i really do appreicate it. Since my original post, i have paid off the overdraft. All bills have now been paid & i'm not in arrears with them anymore.
On my next day off i will be opening an account for just bills. This way we can transfer some cash from both our accounts for just bills only & have them all set up for direct debit. As seeing with some companies we will now be charged 2 euros on the bills if we dont. Its funny, i received a printed black/white advertisement slip in my door box this morning about free to air channels. Its says a once off payment & no bills. You can view over 200 channels. Since the original post we now have cut out sky movies & sky sports. The broadband i just love. Were getting 8mb/1mb with smart & free landline calls. No line rental. Have just recieved our ESB bill in the door this morning ( not sure if people quote the ex vat part) but over the course of the 2 months we had only used 530 units which came to 68 euros, but then the little extras such as obligations levy, standing charge & vat etc it came to 90 something in total. Which is not bad considering when we were using the fan heater our bills were coming in over 200 euros. I was looking at a print out that esb had sent me showing all the various electric appliances & how much units they use up. Its amazing to see a slow cooker using only 1 unit in 8 hours. I called bord gais & the customer care agent mentioned that they are not sure about this token meter thing & will look into seeing if its available in Limerick. However they still wont budge with the 400 euro deposit. They said that they were been accomodating as they had previously set it at 800. As for the takeaways, well i'm still learning. We are only going to have our 1 night a week chinese. It is a little scary in the kitchen however we are both making progress. Alot of microwavable containers have been bought. Cheaply i might add in Lidl. We still have a few loans at present, however not in arrears with any, but with the extra money were saving i will start putting it into the loans to have then paid early. I cant beleive that i still have at least 200 left from my last pay day & i'm getting paid again in 1 1/2 weeks time.  Were starting to get on form, no more loans, forget about weddings & mortgagtes, just get all the loans paid, keep bills up to date & then go on lots & lots of holidays. From savings of course. I'm done with loans, & i think i'm going to keep the credit card, however cut the amount in have.


----------



## BoscoTalking

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Well done - things are on the up for you and i am glad. Regarding your partner is there any disabled group socials - morning etc that he could go to - for his own sanity. just something i had not seen mentioned.


----------



## DoctorEvil

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



Mely said:


> Its funny, i received a printed black/white advertisement slip in my door box this morning about free to air channels. Its says a once off payment & no bills. You can view over 200 channels. Since the original post we now have cut out sky movies & sky sports.



Don't pay anything for this - you already have it!!!
If you cancel sky altogether (after initial 12 months) then you can still receive the free to air channels using the sky box.


----------



## Complainer

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*



			
				Yachtie said:
			
		

> I know nothing about this but I reckon that if his vision is seriously impared he doesn't need Sky or broadband. Again, I don't mean to offend but in my humble opinion,



No offence, but you really do know nothing about this. Many blind and visually impaired people do watch TV. Their TV viewing experience is enhanced by 'audio described' programmes, which are more frequently available on digital TV than on terrestrial. 

Also, many blind and visually impaired people are avid computer and internet users, via screen reading technology.



			
				Yachtie said:
			
		

> Again, I don't mean to offend but in my humble opinion, anyone capable of spending the whole day watching TV or on the internet is capable of getting some sort of employment.


Agreed in theory - but it is very very difficult to find an employer that will see beyond the disability to find the abilities of such a person.


----------



## SarahMc

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

It is a shame MABS couldn't help you, as they can often arrange very low interest loans from the CU.  It may be worthwhile contacting your CU directly about this.  

Are there any courses or Community Employment/Social Economy jobs your partner could do to increase his income?  Public bodies are very keen to meet their 3% employment quota under the Disability Act, so any course should be geared towards that, perhaps an IPA cert?


----------



## birdy

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

From your 1st post, I understand it was the MABS helpline you were in touch with, it maybe worth your while going into your local MABS office. It is ofter easier to explain something to somebody when you are one to one rather than on a phone.


----------



## Brianne

*Re: Money Makeover Help - MABS Wont*

Hope things are going well and as the previous poster said, try getting in touch with the local MABS office. Above all mind your own health and keep up the good work you have started. Best of luck


----------

